# Plague Reaper



## Huron_Blackheart (Sep 9, 2007)

okay im gonna get off my ass and make a plaugue reaper
using milliput so ill give a step by step process of what ive done (with help from my local GW) 

Equipment needed 
Baneblade 
3 boxes of milliput (or greenstuff if u can afford it)
super glue 
plastic glue
bass guitar strings (or guitar strings) 
nurgleings 
chaos acsessory sprue 
paint brush
clippers
two bitz boxes

Step one:
Build baneblade body leaving out extra panels

step two:
mix equal parts milliput(or greenstuff) together and squash into the chapel thingy on the back. then grab a nurgleing and wet the face of it, then push the face of the nurgling in the milliputand pull it out again and in the milliput there will be a human looking face in the putty!! do the same to the aquilla sign on the licence plate then wherever there is imperialist icons put a layer of milliput over it and, using the end of the paint brush you bash the still wet milliput with it so it looks like a growth or you can file it off to save time.

will do part 3 whith pics


----------



## epichobby (Jul 4, 2008)

I look forward to part 3!


----------



## Huron_Blackheart (Sep 9, 2007)

ok just realised that i sat on my camera
D: still when my insurance company coughs up the money for a new camera i will post pics at end

Step 3: 
Assemble BANEBLADE turret make up alot of milli put and squash around the turret untill it i covered then make a hole where the barrel is i accedentally let mine dry wile pointing down so it looks kinda weird try and get it straight while the milli put is still wet use the End-of-Paintbrush-Bashing t make it look like flesh cut guitar wires into peices with clippers (BE CAREFULL i nearly took my eye out so hold both ends of guitar wire) cut into different shapes poke the sharp ends into the still wet milliput and smooth over the holeso it dose not ping back outnow put some nugleings tastefully around the baneblade 
mabe a few skulls and the like.


----------



## Huron_Blackheart (Sep 9, 2007)

princess sophie rocks 
 i love penis


----------

